# Global Garden~Soap Pic



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I love this FO, it is a beautiful, deep enhanced Plumeria. But, like most floral fragrances, it move very fast and even wants to rice a bit if I don't mix it into my oils before adding my lye/milk. I have been having a difficult time working in a decorative technique worthy of such a pretty fragrance. I've done solid colors, confetti shreds and curls but none of then clicked with this soap. 

So this is my new idea. The flowers were made with unscented soap. I'm not 100% satisfied yet. I want a little more swirl effect in the flowers but for my first try I think I'm going to like it!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you use a cake decorating tube to pipe these flowers? Beautiful job.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

No, I just poured it with a squeeze bottle.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What a nice effect---I love it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's very pretty, Christy. Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Heck I'd call over all my ******* friends and I'd serve it with tea.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

cmharris6002 said:


> No, I just poured it with a squeeze bottle.


I've used mustard and squeeze-jelly bottles, also the plastic bottle that comes with a hair coloring kit. They make perfect soap-making tools! 

Beautiful picture! Great color combo! Someone's going to be a lucky recipient of that soap!
And don't you love those Upland molds! I have 10 of them.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> And don't you love those Upland molds! I have 10 of them.


YES! I almost cried when they closed


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Very pretty bars. I'd love to see it after it is cut & cured awhile.


----------

